# ما هو cnc ???!



## سلطان الرازي (29 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يا معشر المهندسين



انا طالب متخصص في الكيمياء الحيوية ولا لي اي دخل بالهندسه 

رأيت مقاطع على اليوتيوب عن مكائن cnc 
بحثت عن معلومات لهذه التقنية وما لقيت شيء يفيدني


:11:
الله يسعدكم يا شباب اللي ابيه منكم انكم تعطوني معلومات مبسطه عن هذه التقنية

انا صفر ما اعرف اي شيء عن هذه التقنية :80:


هذه بعض الاسئلة في راسي :-

هل هذا اختصار cnc ؟؟ ما اصل كلمة cnc ؟
متى بدأت هذه التقنية ؟
ما ابرز ما صنع بها ؟


او لو تدلوني على كتاب عربي اقدر افهم منه
اي شيء ممكن يفيدني وخاصتاً اني ما اعرف شيء عنه .. 


اكتب لكم هذا الموضوع وكلي امل بأن اجد ما اريد .. :56:
حفظكم الله ..


----------



## zamalkawi (29 أبريل 2010)

سلطان الرازي قال:


> رأيت مقاطع على اليوتيوب عن مكائن cnc
> بحثت عن معلومات لهذه التقنية وما لقيت شيء يفيدني



معذرة أشك في أنك بحثت، فأنت تقول



سلطان الرازي قال:


> هل هذا اختصار cnc ؟؟ ما اصل كلمة cnc ؟



ولو أنك بحثت عن cnc في جوجل، لوجدت ثاني نتيجة بحث هي صفحة الويكيبديا عن السي ان سي، فعندما تقول أنك لا تعرف أصلا إلام يرمز اختصار cnc فهذا دليل على أنك لم تبحث أصلا

المعلومات الأساسية موجودة بكثر على الإنترنت، وباللغة العربية أيضا، ابحث أولا وعندما تجد شيئا يصعب عليك فهمه اسأل وسنرحب بالإجابة على سؤالك


----------



## zamalkawi (29 أبريل 2010)

سلطان الرازي قال:


> رأيت مقاطع على اليوتيوب عن مكائن cnc
> بحثت عن معلومات لهذه التقنية وما لقيت شيء يفيدني



معذرة أشك في أنك بحثت، فأنت تقول



سلطان الرازي قال:


> هل هذا اختصار cnc ؟؟ ما اصل كلمة cnc ؟



ولو أنك بحثت عن cnc في جوجل، لوجدت ثاني نتيجة بحث هي صفحة الويكيبديا عن السي ان سي، فعندما تقول أنك لا تعرف أصلا إلام يرمز اختصار cnc فهذا دليل على أنك لم تبحث أصلا

المعلومات الأساسية موجودة بكثر على الإنترنت، وباللغة العربية أيضا، ابحث أولا وعندما تجد شيئا يصعب عليك فهمه اسأل وسنرحب بالإجابة على سؤالك​


----------



## سلطان الرازي (29 أبريل 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> معذرة أشك في أنك بحثت، فأنت تقول
> 
> 
> 
> ...



اهلا بك
عزيزي بحثت وظهر لي الويكيبديا ولكنه باللغة الانجليزية وانا ضيعف باللغة
وظهرت لي نتائج كثيرة بالعربي 
لكني لم افهم شيء :86:


ثم ماذا ستخسر لو افدتني بما تعرف ؟


ما اريده باختصار هو شرح ميسر يفهمه اي احد عن هذه التقنية
او دلوني على كتاب عربي وسأبحث عنه

رجاءً الموضوع يهمني


----------



## سلطان الرازي (29 أبريل 2010)

شدني هذا المقطع

هنا


----------



## zamalkawi (29 أبريل 2010)

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/تحكم_رقمي_باستخدام_الحاسوب


----------



## سلطان الرازي (29 أبريل 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/تحكم_رقمي_باستخدام_الحاسوب



ما شاء الله عليك
لما بحثت ما وجدته بالعربي

ما قصرت الله يعطيك الف عافيه

طلب ثاني بسييييط
ابغى منك اسم كتاب مبسط لهذه التقنية :11:


----------



## zamalkawi (29 أبريل 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t23792.html


----------



## سلطان الرازي (30 أبريل 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t23792.html


جاري الاطلاع على الكتابين

الله يجزاك الجنه ما قصرت 

ارق تحيه لشخصك الكريم


----------

